# Spybot vs Ad-Aware



## matthew. (Jun 28, 2008)

which application will be more useful and have a higher detection rate? 

i update both frequently and have recently updated to Ad-Aware 2008 Free edition. now whenever i open spybot i am getting a massage stating its incompatability with ad-aware.

i am given the option to ignore (which i have selected until present)
but would much rather run a single uncomprimised application.

which, if either, would you choose?


----------

